# Planning for another baby advice needed



## Emma19834 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi everyone im Type 2 Diabetic, and already have a little 9 year old, I got diagnosed 1 year after having her, never got gestational diabetes in pregnancy either. Me and my partner are wanting to extend our family and have been to see the DPN nurse at hospital to see what i need to so to move forward, my last reading was 5.6.  I am currently on meteoric 2 tablets morning and night, high blood pressure tablet shes changed thus to lebethol I think that's how you spell it I take 1 on morning 1 on night which is supposed to be best 1 for prw pregnancy and during, I was also on ozmpic ( unsure how to spell) injection once a week,  ive been taken off that, shes given me a blood testing kit and has asked I take every morning before I eat, im currently getting readings between 6.1 and highest 8.1 ive only been doing it 4 days, she also said I will have to go on insulin injections from trying to conceive to all through pregnancy. Which is frightening me tbh. Just wondering if anyone else is or has been in same situation that can offer advice I feel so reluctant to do insulin  as my sugar levels normally are in range, but she said its just while id be trying and during then I'd come off it. 
I struggle with food, never really understood numbers etc not been educated well from when first diagnosed. But now I'm testing everyday and the thought of insulin its scaring me and now I'm not sure what to eat what not to eat   any advice will be greatly received. 
Sorry for long winded post 

Emma x


----------



## Inka (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi @Emma19834

It’s understandable that you’re nervous about insulin, but it’s not uncommon for Type 2s to need it in pregnancy. Think of it as a brilliant tool to keep you and future baby well. It will give you better control and more flexibility with your eating. The blood glucose target levels in pregnancy are really tight and insulin will help you achieve them.

It’s not as scary as it sounds, and the pen needles are very tiny 

Are you taking the special high dose folic acid? And are you also doing some blood glucose tests at other times of the day to see what’s happening?


----------



## grovesy (Dec 7, 2020)

I will give @merrymunky a shout she is Type 2 and recently had a pregnancy using Insulin.
She does not post very often, so hope she see this!


----------



## Emma19834 (Dec 7, 2020)

Inka said:


> Hi @Emma19834
> 
> It’s understandable that you’re nervous about insulin, but it’s not uncommon for Type 2s to need it in pregnancy. Think of it as a brilliant tool to keep you and future baby well. It will give you better control and more flexibility with your eating. The blood glucose target levels in pregnancy are really tight and insulin will help you achieve them.
> 
> ...


Hiya thank you for your reply  I think its just all a little overwhelming   I know its only short term just scary in the moment, ive been given the tablets and am due to go back in January unsure of date yet, the nurse said to monitor my bloods till January before  I start insulin or the folic acid,  she mentioned pregnacare too. She said to test randomly through week before dinner and tea which I've not done as yet but am planning on doing . I started taking the high blood pressure tablet which im not sure is bonding with me at moment im keeping eye on it. 
I never had any of this with my 1st born I was on no tablets and diabetes free so I'm just trying to wrap my head around it all. Thank you again for advice I really appreciate it    x


----------



## Emma19834 (Dec 7, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I will give @merrymunky a shout she is Type 2 and recently had a pregnancy using Insulin.
> She does not post very often, so hope she see this!


Thank you appreciate it  x


----------



## grovesy (Dec 7, 2020)

Emma19834 said:


> Thank you appreciate it  x


No problem!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 13, 2021)

@Emma19834 how are you getting on?


----------



## Emma19834 (Jan 13, 2021)

PhoebeC said:


> @Emma19834 how are you getting on?


Hiya, I'm still monitoring my bloods on a morning when I get up , at moment there ranging from 7.6 to 10.9 but sometimes I'm finding if I take bloods before I go to work at 4am then they are over 10 . I'm due to go back to hospital in February which is when I think I'll be put on insulin for trying for a baby . Still apprehensive but I know if it'll help me it will be worth it. X


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 13, 2021)

They are not really high levels, and small tweaks will help them to be within range, so it shouldn't take too much insulin.
What meter are you using currenlty?
And how often are you testing?


----------



## Emma19834 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you im using a contour next model , and they said to randomly test through day before dinner and after dinner but only to test mainly before breakfast x


----------



## Inka (Jan 13, 2021)

Emma19834 said:


> Hiya, I'm still monitoring my bloods on a morning when I get up , at moment there ranging from 7.6 to 10.9 but sometimes I'm finding if I take bloods before I go to work at 4am then they are over 10 . I'm due to go back to hospital in February which is when I think I'll be put on insulin for trying for a baby . Still apprehensive but I know if it'll help me it will be worth it. X



I know you said you were told to mainly test when you wake up but a few random tests at other times could help your team get a better picture of what’s happening eg being over 10 at 4am. 

I honestly do think you’ll find insulin a big help. Good luck with your Feb appointment.


----------



## Emma19834 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you,  I will do other readings and see what they come out like I was previously on ozmepic injections sure how you spell they were working fine , only reason Ive come off them is because there not suitable. But needs must  thank you hope everyone is well and safe x ❤


----------



## Drummer (Jan 13, 2021)

As a type two I would learn absolutely nothing from random testing.
I test before eating and then two hours later and then I know if Ihwave made poor choices for my meals.
By reducing the high carb foods I was back in normal numbers in weeks - it seems you never got that option at the beginning.
I went through two pregnancies and had high birthweight babies, over 9lb, but was not diagnosed for decades afterwards. I just avoided high carb foods most of my adult life.


----------



## Inka (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes, but you’re not trying to get pregnant and about to be put on insulin, Drummer...


----------

